# Drill bit extender to attach auger to bat operated drill



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I've searched high and low on my side of town. What I need is a drill bit extender to fit in a 3/8 chuck that will accept bits up to 3/4 at the business end to finish my little project. Kindof want to find the extender before I go and cut off the handle from my auger shaft 

Any ideas where to find said extender?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

they got em on ebay for strikemaster augers.... look up drill adapter auger and that should prolly get you onto them. they looks pretty well made, but they are selling pretty high also, but they seemed to have gone down in price a little bit since the novelty wore off.....


steve


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Steve: I used a 3/4" treaded rod and ground down one end to fit my drill, I put A pipe over the treaded rod and drill a hole through the pipe and rod and a bolt through them, same thing on the other end. I hope you can understand my instrutions. Good luck.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

By the cordless drills at Home Depot is where I got mine. The 12" extender was under $5.00. I checked online and the name brand ones go for $10-15. Ask in any tool dept ir tool store that sells drills and bits. Maybe call ahead.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Home Depot by me didn't have anything of that size. I will check some others. The threaded rod doesn't sound like a bad way to go. The ones premade on Ebay were going for ridiculous prices.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I got my rig now. The entire thing will cost me about $9. $6 was for a short piece of 3/4 threaded rod, a 3/4 to 3/4 coupler into which the top of the auger will be coupled to the 3/4 rod with a pin to hold it in the coupler. Then a 3/4 to 3/8 coupler to 3/8 threaded rod the end of which will be grinded a bit to square it off a bit for the chuck. Add another $3 for a heavy duty round 8" sandpaper backer for a drill and it will be done. I'll post pictures when it's finished.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)




----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Next I'll be buying a new drill


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DOH!!!
There goes your $9 budget , Steve!!!!

 RAS 
hehehe


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Get an 18Volt drill for all this thick ice! Mine has been running out quicker in 24"inches of ice! Also...keep the batteries in the house til ya leave for fishing, and try to keep them near the heater in the shanty if you plan to move around alot...The cold Zaps them QUICK!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

"More Power" to ya guys.....

But I think I'll stick to gas !  

By the time you buy a GOOD quality drill and then get your auger "adapted" to it, you're about 1/2 way to a gas power auger that'll chew through 18" of ice REAL easy.

Just my .02


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah but you give up the stealth and simplicity of it. I have a 12 volt, my auger is only a 5" and I have 3 batteries for it. We'll see how she does.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I bet the 5" will work a bit easier than a 6 or 8 !

That's LOTS less ice to remove. 5" hole is PLENTY for panfish.
Good luck.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Gas Augers are like $300...my Riobi 18volt drill with 2 batteries and a Work Light was $99 at Home Depot...and my parts were free cause I had them lying around!

 JPOLLMAN....LOL


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve, just let the weight of the Auger and Drill do the work, don't press down at all, I even lift up a bit near the end of the hole...Also...bring the "Manual" Handle for the auger just incase...this thick ice and COLD Batteries caused me to use the "Back-Up" Manual handle onece this year already


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Don, 

I said a "GOOD" drill.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok....a Dewalt would cost as much as a Gas Auger...I will give ya that...But the Ryobi, or however ya spell it does pretty good for this duty...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I know Don,
I'm just yankin' your chain.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *I know Don,
> I'm just yankin' your chain.  *


There ya go!!!! A 'Chain' Saw...LMAO


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Those ticker toys are nice down there but if you come north you better bring the gas auger


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah I need to start looking at those Ryobi's


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve,

Home Depot has a 18 Volt Ryobi combo kit on sale right now!

Includes; The Drill, Flashlight, 5.5 circular saw, sawsall and a dustbuster style wet/dry vac, 2 batterys, one hour "quick" charger. 

*All that for $199.00!

Gonna go get mine this week!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow that ain't too shabby...I got the 18 Volt Ryobi with 2 batteries and drill and work light for $99 at home depot...$100 more I coulda had a 5.5 circular saw, sawsall and a dustbuster style wet/dry vac too...just don't seem Fair....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You guys are killing me  Don check your PM's.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey Steve, You can run - but you can't hide.....
There IS a GAS power auger in your future , Luke...Luke... I am your father.....
LMAO....
You NEED to know the POWER of the DARK SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*MuWa-HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!* 
    



......It's Black and Red , and SFK has one too.....The DARK SIDE !!! 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

No gas for me.... maybe a bigger drill.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive owned that 200.00 kit for almost 2 years now. Its great Except - the thin kerf all purpose blade with the circular saw SUCKS. Get a finish blade if you can or something with alot more teeth. If you really want a deal look at the 400 dollar portable cabinet with router vacume drill circ saw sawzall and a herd of battery other stuff. One dewalt 18 is 250.00 normally. Its a good deal.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Hey you guys with the auger wabble. I wonder if you could find an inexpensive rubber adapter to go between the shaft for the blade and the drill motor. 

I have a box of such things that are used for impromptu motor mounts. They have 3/8" threaded shafts coming out of either end sandwiched over a 2" thick piece of rubber. Perfectly centered, would save the blades and for that matter the drill motor... anybody think of this?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mine is now rock solid ... no wobble.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steve , have you ever tried a gas auger??
If you haven't -- next time you see Clay at an outing somewhere -- PLEASE ask him to try it....
I bet you get all drooly around da MouF....
I'd even build you a sled to pull it around!!!
One that REALLY pulls with one finger!!!



northern_outdoorsman...
what isn't fair???
Life?
Or the way them OEMs pimp ya on the prices ALL THE TIME???
LMAO....
It just ain't fair....

 RAS


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Tried my re-vamped rig out this morning. New blades and refinements in the hookup (no wobble) made a huge difference. Got 5 holes out of one 12 volt battery. DeWalt rules. Oh and that's on 16-17 inches of ice.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey all , check amazon.com, toolcrib. Pay special attention to the tourqe ratings. Dewalt isn't even close. Steve if you do decide to upgrade bosch did a re-design on there 18 volt it has 400 lbs of tourqe. I'm not sure on the 24 volt like mine but 400 seems about right. You can definately tell the difference between my 18volt Dewalt compared to the tourqe on my bosch, also battery longevity. Tell spooker up there to see how many perch he can catch in shallow water when you have to move for them, OOHHWAAHH goodbye perch. LOL


----------



## danger (May 20, 2003)

Looks Good Steve...but I have to be a pipefitter here...

That 3/8 adapter is NPT and the 3/8 rod is NCT (National Pipe Thread and National Coarse Thread)...Anotherwards...they don't fit well together! LOL! But if ya get it tight enough it should hold...just know that it won't be watertight and the threads will LEAK 

seems to be a lot of pipefitters on the ice i also noticed that but also would have done the same thing im going to make one tomorrow


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

All I can say, you guys don't drill as many holes as I do if that thing works for ya.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

hi guys, brand new to this site here and a great site it is!

Steve, thanks for the great idea. However I made my rig a little different and here is what i did

took a 5/8" piece of rod drilled a hole on one end to to use the existing wing nut on my new 6" strikemaster auger.

then i took a 5/8" 12point socket 3/8 drive (cheap one) put it on top of the rod drilled a 1/4" hole through the socket and bar. Then i put a 1/4" bolt and nut through that. So now my socket is attached to the rod. (didnt have access to a welder)

then you get yourself a bit for your drill that they make with a 3/8 end to fit the socket (these bits are made for drills and are cheap). I then put a safety disk on to stop from falling through like yours had. 

I am going to be powering my auger with a 18v craftsman and cant wait to try it out tuesday! 

Again thanks steve my Idea was based your project


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

And my project was based on the projects of others to give credit where it is due.


----------

